# Hammocks for Rabbits- Yay or Nay? And Other Toys



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Now that I have a bit of cash on me (including a £30 amazon voucher) I'm thinking that I may spend some of it on my lovelies. 

I though that the bun buns would like a hammock because they like to sit up high. Or is this a really bad idea? Hang 'N' Hammock - Blue - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

I wouldnt of thought rabbits would feel safe in a hammock, unlike animals such as rats or hamsters for example.

if you want to get something for your buns to be high up, how about a cat tree?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Just having a nose around Amazon now.  I've noticed these: M&C Hairball Remedy Treats for Small Animals (30g)x 6: Amazon.co.uk: Pet Supplies
Would this be a good thing to give during bolting season?


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

kate_7590 said:


> I wouldnt of thought rabbits would feel safe in a hammock, unlike animals such as rats or hamsters for example.
> 
> if you want to get something for your buns to be high up, how about a cat tree?


I was thinking about one of them!  I might pop into town at the weekend and see if anything suitable is there.


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I keep meaning to buy a hammock for my bunnies, one of them occasionally gets sore socks and I think it would help with that too (having somewhere soft and made of fabric to lie in). You'll have to let me know how you get on with it if you buy one


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Something like this would be nice I think and they could have one panel each.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

For George and Ember I got a radiator cat bed, its kind of a hammock but not, it hangs on the radiator. They love to sit on there and have a nap, get a good view of the world from there too without being too high. Its not as flimsy as a hammock to move around and feel unsteady when they move but is still soft and cosy to snuggle in.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mclaren loved his homemade hammock 










They have a camping chair which sort of acts as a hammock at the moment 

*Heidi*


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Kammie said:


> For George and Ember I got a radiator cat bed, its kind of a hammock but not, it hangs on the radiator. They love to sit on there and have a nap, get a good view of the world from there too without being too high. Its not as flimsy as a hammock to move around and feel unsteady when they move but is still soft and cosy to snuggle in.


OH YES!  MY cats had one of them when they were kittens. Great idea, thank you.  I may even still have it somewhere.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Something like this would be nice I think and they could have one panel each.


We have that tree in our shed! 








The bunnies love it:


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Can I just ask where that cat tree is from please?
Would love one for my rabbits.

I've tried my 2 with a hammock, the one from zooplus and they just chewed it....ungrateful fluffs!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Can I just ask where that cat tree is from please?
> Would love one for my rabbits.
> 
> I've tried my 2 with a hammock, the one from zooplus and they just chewed it....ungrateful fluffs!


I got mine from Zooplus: Oasis Cat Tree: lovely small cat trees at zooplus!


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

That cat tree is brill, going to put an order together now inc some xmas presses!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like this 
Trixie Plush Hammock for Wall Mounting: Great Deals on Cat Beds at zooplus

And this 
Medium Cat Trees - Tower Steps Cat Tree: Free P&P on orders of £19+ at zooplus


----------

